
Ask HN: Flowchart tool suggestions - skaplun
Hey Guys,<p>Do you know of a flow chart tool that would allow me to define flows between products and then dive into each product and define the flows within the product until i reach the lowest resolution possible within my project? 
would be great also if supported generating the flows from text&#x2F;markdown<p>Hope this makes sense :)<p>Thanks!
======
wlj
Code2flow [0] may be worth a look. I don't have a lot of experience with it,
but it's been useful for me so far.

[0] [http://code2flow.com](http://code2flow.com)

